# US Congress may block further F16 jet sales to Pakistan



## CougarKing (15 Jan 2016)

The US shouldn't be selling more F16s to Pakistan, a "marginal" ally where they not only burn US and other western nations' flags every other day in a protest, but where they have closer ties to the radical Wahabbis in Saudi Arabia than with western nations.

Diplomat



> *Will US Congress Stonewall F-16 Sale to Pakistan?
> 
> According to Pakistani media, Indian lobbying efforts among U.S. lawmakers are delaying a planned sale of eight F-16s.*
> 
> ...


----------



## CougarKing (12 Feb 2016)

It seems the F16s that some in the US Congress wanted to keep away from Pakistan are headed there after all:

Defense News



> *DSCA Approves F-16 Block-52 Sales to Pakistan*
> Staff Reports 4:21 p.m. EST February 12, 2016
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jollyjacktar (12 Feb 2016)

Too bad.  They need to be cut off by the west, the two faced SOBs.


----------



## CougarKing (10 Mar 2016)

Pakistan closer to getting their F16s:

Defense News



> *Pakistan F-16 Sale Survives US Senate Dogfight*
> Joe Gould, Defense News 4:43 p.m. EST March 10, 2016
> 
> WASHINGTON — A measure to block the $700 million sale of eight US F-16 fighter jets to Pakistan was scuttled in the US Senate on Thursday, though US financing for the deal was on hold.
> ...


----------



## CougarKing (21 Mar 2016)

Unfortunately, the need to keep F16 production active at Forth Worth might be another incentive for the US to push forward with this sale:

Defense News



> *Additional F-16s for Pakistan May Hit Hurdles*
> Usman Ansari, Defense News 3:27 p.m. EDT March 16, 2016
> 
> ISLAMABAD — Additional F-16s from the US remain central to Pakistan’s modernization efforts, but analysts say since there could be hurdles ahead, surplus fighters may be a credible alternative.
> ...


----------



## CBH99 (22 Mar 2016)

I don't mean to hijack the thread, or take it off topic too badly, but...

1.  A Pakistani official openly admitted they had provided assistance to the Taliban since 2001.

Q - Weren't the Taliban causing all kinds of problems in western Pakistan also, and not just Afghanistan?  Wasn't the Pakistani army fighting for control of large areas in/around their western border?  If so, why would they be offering the Taliban support?  


2.  If the US has to fund the deal, what is the point?  Why not just buy the aircraft themselves, and replace some older airframes with some newer ones?  If the US has to lend the money to Pakistan, so Pakistan can turn around and pay the US for the fighters, why doesn't the US just buy the fighters themselves?

Production line gets a boost.  Older airframes get replaced.  Pakistan can go f**k itself.  And the money ends up exactly where it would have anyway.  Everybody wins?


----------

